# stereo question



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok now before anyone calls me stupid....n/m call me stupid but my stereo is acting really funny i think its my head unit causing this but when i listen to the radio only my left side speakers work but if i hit a bump the right will kick on until i hit another bump. The thing that is bugging me is that when i play cd's both sides work wtf?????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this is a stock stereo?

have you checked anything yet? if so, what?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> this is a stock stereo?
> 
> have you checked anything yet? if so, what?


it's the stock stereo and only thing i have checked is the wires and they all check out so i know it isn't that


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

could be some loose wires inside, or a loose antenna wire, or a broken antenna


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

sounds like something internally is messed up. I dont think it would be wiring because CD's work on both sides. The antenna wire is also improbable because unless hte signal is unclear on the left side speakers, the antenna wouldnt be messed up.

I am not sure on the schematics of the internals of CD players, but im guessing there is a loose solder joint on a board in there that causes a connection/disconnection over bumps. 

Your best bet would be to take it to a shop that cleans these things out if you are not comfortable ripping it apart yourself. Also, you might want to try to swap in a friends head unit to see if it does the same thing.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

thanks it was the head unit itself i replaced it and it is working fine now go figure


----------

